# Carolina Red Sauce Question



## SmokinEdge (Oct 24, 2021)

I’m a big fan of Rodney Scott and his whole hog cooking. I’ve never tasted it but I like his process. People rave about his red sauce. He is very secretive about all of what is in it, as he well should be. However, I have never been to the Carolinas and never tasted authentic red sauce. To day I’m going to try my hand at making what some on the interwebs think is something close to Scott’s red sauce recipe. Like I said I know nothing of it and never tasted it. I’m going to fast track some country style ribs from the butt for pulled pork and try the sauce recipe I have. Any inside “baseball” type insight or suggestions are welcome.

Here is the basic recipe I’m starting with:

2 c distilled white vinegar 
1/2 a lemon sliced thin
1 1/2 tsp. Fresh ground black pepper 
1 tsp. Cayenne pepper
1/2 tsp crushed red pepper
1/4 c. White sugar
1 Tbs. paprika
1 tsp. Dark red Chile powder
2tsp. Accent.

What am I missing? Thank you in advance


----------



## 1MoreFord (Oct 24, 2021)

Many/most Eastern NC sauce recipes call for a tablespoon or so of hot sauce - Franks, Texas Pete, Crystal, Louisiana, Tabasco, or the like.


----------



## WaterRat (Oct 24, 2021)

Looks pretty similar to 

 chef jimmyj
  recipe here: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/need-a-good-vinegar-sauce.297470/#post-2083591  post# 5 which I really like.  I slightly prefer the Lexington Dip version at the bottom. The addition of the lemon in your version seems like a great idea to me for that hint of freshness.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 24, 2021)

I'd add some garlic


----------



## JLinza (Oct 24, 2021)

Sounds good, let us know how it turns out


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 25, 2021)

So I added about 1 Tbs of Frank’s, and I minced up a couple of garlic cloves otherwise I followed the recipe. This is a very tasty sauce, and is similar to Chef JJ’s. I mopped the country ribs with it a couple times which produced a very dark rich bark. After pulling the meat I poured the rest of the sauce over and mixed it all in. Was very delicious.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 25, 2021)

I agree with the above comments, JJ‘s recipes are very good!
Al


----------



## zwiller (Oct 25, 2021)

Was waiting for someone from the area to comment but I've been to NC/SC a few times and have had red sauce and IMO 

 chef jimmyj
 finishing sauce is on point for what I had there.  If I am REAL picky I'd say it was a mix of the finishing sauce and lexi dip, like the finishing sauce with a squirt or 2 of ketchup.  IMO the hallmark of that sauce is the celery and allspice.    
Not sure if folks know, but the folks down there always make hush puppies with PP and they dip the puppies in the sauce.  Honestly, I think those might even be better than the PP


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 25, 2021)

Your sauce sounds tasty! And for some reason I now want some hush puppies! 

Ryan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 25, 2021)

SmokinEdge
 That sauce recipe you have will work just fine. In my research, I found everything from a very basic, Vinegar, Red Pepper Flakes, Paprika, S & P, with or without a bit of Ketchup, to sauces with a Dozen ingredients with the Vinegar. I agree with 

 WaterRat
, thanks for thinking of my sauce, that the Lemon would be a nice addition...JJ


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 25, 2021)

I recently picked up a Rodney Scott book but haven't tried anything from it yet.
He relies a lot on MSG (Accent), which I don't have a problem with.
I'm looking forward to your results....


----------



## motocrash (Oct 25, 2021)

I use cider vinegar. I'll have to try the lemon addition next time.


----------



## Ringer (Oct 25, 2021)

I've seen white and cider vinegar used but my go to has been malt for the past several years.


----------



## motocrash (Oct 25, 2021)

Ringer said:


> I've seen white and cider vinegar used but my go to has been malt for the past several years.


You smell that? It smells like a tri vinegar sauce to me . . .


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 25, 2021)

From what I’ve read from Scott, the cider vinegar can get “funky” in the sauce. He recommended white vinegar, but I am a big fan of malt vinegar.


----------



## bbqjefff (May 3, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> I’m a big fan of Rodney Scott and his whole hog cooking. I’ve never tasted it but I like his process. People rave about his red sauce. He is very secretive about all of what is in it, as he well should be. However, I have never been to the Carolinas and never tasted authentic red sauce. To day I’m going to try my hand at making what some on the interwebs think is something close to Scott’s red sauce recipe. Like I said I know nothing of it and never tasted it. I’m going to fast track some country style ribs from the butt for pulled pork and try the sauce recipe I have. Any inside “baseball” type insight or suggestions are welcome.
> 
> Here is the basic recipe I’m starting with:
> 
> ...


Looks good. I might have to try and make that too. I love Carolina bbq sauce.


----------

